# Welches Filesystem?



## reap0r (30. Dezember 2001)

Hi!
Ich habe Mandrake8.1 (auf Partition D:\; Win habbich auf C:\) und möchte auf die restlichen Partitionen (e-g) mit beiden Betriebssystemen zugreifen. Win98 lässt mir ja keine Wahl was das Betriebssystem betrifft (c:\ e:\ f:\ g:\ mit FAT32), nur welches Filesystem sollte ich für Mandrake benutzen?


----------



## OliLang (10. Januar 2002)

Hi,
Ich kenn die Corel Distribution nicht wirklich, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass ext2fs und reiserfs zur verfügung stehen, wobei ich dir reiserfs empfehlen kann, da es ein journaling file-system ist, ist bei einem abstutz kein langwiedriger filesystemcheck mehr nötig. der zugriff von windows ist allerdings mit beiden nicht möglich, ausser mit zusatzprogrammen, aber die sind soweit ich weiss, nicht sehr zuverlässig. das sollte aber nicht wirklich ein problem sein, du kannst ja deine daten auf die fat32 partitionen schreiben.

          ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen
                 oli ;-)


----------



## reap0r (12. Januar 2002)

schön dasss sich hier einer mal meldet. Nur wie kommst du auf Corel? Mandrake habbich, net Corel. Und dass ich von Win keinen Zugriff auf andere FS habe als FAT, FAT32, NTFS, usw is auch klar.
ext2 z.B. steht mir nicht zur Verfügung, höchstens ext3 (auch journal, aber viel jünger als Reiser).
Und wie schauts denn jetzt mitm Datenverlust bei nem Absturz aus, früher (mit ext) hatte ich nach nem Stromausfall bei dem der Rechner auch mit ausfiel nachher einen riesigen Datenverlust. Is das jetzt immernoch so "gefährlich"


----------



## OliLang (12. Januar 2002)

Hi,
Mmh ich dachte das sei von Corel, sorry wenn ich mich gettäuscht habe . Aber schau dir doch mal diesen Thread an, da wird das Thema umfassend diskutiert: http://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=2039

         Gruss
               Oli


----------



## reap0r (15. Januar 2002)

Oh, thx. Der Link hat mir wirklich geholfen!!


----------

